
Transgender teens become happy, healthy young adults - jchrisa
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/transgender-teens-become-happy-healthy-young-adults/
======
jchrisa
Here is the link I wanted to post but it came up dead:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8332018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8332018)

Anyway, I'm intrigued by this from a trans-humanist perspective. Delaying
puberty might be an interesting strategy in an era of longer lifespans.

